# Tips on Getting a Glossy Finish



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

One of the most difficult things to do when building car kits is getting the finish right. I’ve had a lot of tough times trying to get things sanded and polished to make my cars look right. I’ve tried a bunch of stuff and some of it worked, and some of it didn’t. I thought it was just me that was having a hard time, but apparently that’s not the case. 

At our local modelling club, we do presentations once a month on different skill sets. I was asked by the club members if I could do a demonstration on how I do car finishes. I was more than glad to share what I’ve found out with my fellow club members. The presentation was even recorded for posting online afterwards! 

If you would like to check it out and see how I get my Chevettes and Volares looking like I do, please feel free. Any comments, as always, are welcome! 

*https://adamrehorn.wordpress.com/2018/04/15/the-medium-and-fine-and-ultra-fine-is-the-message/*


----------

